
Jakarta stock exchange floor collapsed - esturk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-15/jakarta-stock-exchange-evacuated-after-floor-collapses
======
esturk
I thought it was interesting as I recalled from another article a few weeks
ago that the city is sinking. Maybe the 2 are related?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15995399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15995399)

~~~
libx
Yeah, and soon the stock markets will collapse too..

